# Does your Golden "splay"?



## lizamartin (Feb 3, 2010)

Not sure if "splay" is the correct word but my Soda lies down with hind legs behind her and she lays flat to the floor. Is this a normal position for Goldens? In the picture she is under a chair but even when she is out in the open and playing with a toy this is how she lays down. She is still doing this at a year old.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep - my Lucy does this. I call it froggy doggy. Many of the goldens on the board lay like this.


----------



## little_pony (Feb 4, 2009)

Paris was sleeping like this but lately he doesn't lay so often! It is a very cute position!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ruby is 2 and still lays like that, too.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

only my Ollie lays like this, we call it chicken legs


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Tess does it...we also call it "frog dog".


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Bailey doesn't do this, but all of our cats do.


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

Love your photo. My Lora used to lie like that all the time and so many people commented on it, someone said she was like a 'game rug'. A vet commented that she must have good hips to be able to lie like that.

My childhood labrador used to lie with her back legs stretched out behind her.

Eileen


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup Rufus does it...we call it frog legs too. Rufus's dad also does it and he's 5 1/2 years old.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Yup, Kirby is a frog dog too. It is supposed to mean they have good hips, I don't know that for sure but our agility friends say it's good.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Marty does it too. In class I asked if this was OK and she said as long as he stays, doesn't matter if he's on his side or in frog position. I think it's very cute.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank did when he was tiny, but not so much now. He's a "curler" when he sleeps.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow is two and lies like that every day. I call it 'Frog Dog!'


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Mac is not quite two, but still does it when she lies down--she is my first 100% frog dog. Alli, her aunt, was kinda semi-frog; she would sometimes lie down with one leg laid straight behind her, and one tucked underneath.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Our Katie used to do and likewise the Vet told us is was a sign of very good hips. Sure enough she had no hip problems whatsoever right up until she died at 13.

Chance will lay with his feet pointing straight behind him and he has hip dysplasia BUT I don't think that him doing that is necessarily indicative of dysplasia and is more just that he lays that way.


----------



## macchelle (Dec 28, 2008)

Molly is just over 18 months and lays like that when she is on the hard floor. I always thought it was because she likes the feel of the cold floor all over her belly. We always laugh and say she is pretending to be a rug.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Minnie is four and she still lays like that.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Piper does. Not as much as she did when she was young.










I had heard the "sign of good hips" thing too. Not true (at least in young pups). I had a patient a few years back (young puppy) that layed like that a lot of the time. He was diagnosed with SEVERE hip dysplasia when he was less than 6 months old.


----------



## twofastdogs (Nov 8, 2009)

Count my Piper in too. She mostly does it when she is really into something, bone, toy etc. Though I have seen her sleep that way. She also sleeps on her back a lot! So cute.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Jaxson sleeps this way, but not all the time. He plays this way and when we ask for a down he frogs it. When walking on petsmarts' floor he frogs it cause he is to excited to use his feet.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah was a frog puppy and does it every-so-often still. Scout not as much.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there was a thread a while back where people posted their pictures... but I can't find it.

Mojo doesn't do it, but Maxie does. All the time. I love it and think it's the cutest little thing EVER. 










She was in the kennel because she had a marrow bone.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Yup, frog dog. Both of our boys do it when they're playing or chewing on a bone or antler.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Hazel does it all the time. When I'm in class and she does a a down...I call it her down 'splat'.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

My Piper does that also and she's coming up on 2 years. 
She also will do that on her back, but I'll spare the picture......lol


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

We called it 'flat dog' and allie does it sometimes.. and she does it on her back too.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Bailey lies like that whenever she is chewing on a bone/toy...100% of the time...


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have never seen Duffy do this, I mean never! I hope it doesn't mean he has bad hips :-(

Kris


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

My Klondike is 2 now, and lays like that all the time! we too call it his "froggy" sleep!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Yup! We have a frog dog here.


----------



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

My Darryl always lay down like that.. well, most of the time..


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

Benlora said:


> Love your photo. My Lora used to lie like that all the time and so many people commented on it, someone said she was like a 'game rug'. A vet commented that she must have good hips to be able to lie like that.
> 
> My childhood labrador used to lie with her back legs stretched out behind her.
> 
> Eileen


i was also told it was a sign of good hips arnie never laid like that but my jack russell does


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn does Reeva doesn't - we call it squashed frog position


----------



## Milo's_Mom (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh too funny! Milo does that all the time, we refer to it as broken back dog pose...

One of our cats did that too as a kitten, I guess its comfortable???:uhoh:

I'm trying to attach a pic of him in the last snow storm in that position, not sure if its gonna work though...


----------



## jefflichty (Feb 13, 2010)

stella only lays down like this....i have never seen her lay down anyother way


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Rusty is almost 9 and he lays like this! Usually when he is chewing a bone or playing but he does sleep like this occasionally... like most here, I think it's adorable!!!


----------

